# Hip Hop sux right now



## syc0path

I made this thread to discuss my displeasure w/ the current state of hip-hop. 1st of all, let me say that the main place that I listen to new **** is on the Music Choice channels thru Comcast. So maybe there are other places that are playing better music. But in my experience, the Music Choice Rap channel has always been pretty damn good.

Anyway, does any1 actually know how to ride a beat anymore?? Pretty much every song features what I call a "stutter-step" flow, and by that I mean that there is a pause after every bar. By varying the length of the pause, the rapper can appear to stay on rhythm w/o actually following the beat. In my eyes, it's a lazy way to cheat, and it just doesn't sound anywhere near as impressive as flowing to a beat.

But even worse is what Wikipedia calls "mumble rap", where artists like Migos just chant a bunch of random grunts and horribly slurred words. Hopsin (my favorite current-gen rapper out right now) humorously calls them out: "Youtube vid":laugh:

I'm a big believer that there is always good music being made, and there is always crappy music being made. But the ratio between them varies over time, and sometimes it's hard to find the good music. And right now, the balance in hip-hop is way over towards crap


----------



## brainbot1

Thoughts on Frank Ocean, Chance the Rapper, ASAP Rocky, Kendrick Lamar?


----------



## USS Enterprise

You mean it was good at one point?
...
...
...
...
...
Sorry, but man, you walked right into that one! I had to do it!

Yeah, my wife listens to that kind of music, she also says it sucks right now. She's reverted to all of her old school fav's for the time being. Loaded them all up on USB.


----------



## brainbot1

To me, Frank Ocean album blonde is all the hip hop I need right now 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If rap/hip hop ain't got flow it's no-go! This is why I like older west coast stuff so much. Just my preferred style I guess.


----------



## brainbot1

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If rap/hip hop ain't got flow it's no-go! This is why I like older west coast stuff so much. Just my preferred style I guess.


Dr Dre 2001 and the chronic don't sound aged at all 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz

The new Future album isn't bad


----------



## Homez599

Still would bick late 90s hip hop over todays for sure.


----------



## Jheitt142

I have this conversation with myself once a week or so. I come across an occasional gem here and there but I'm pretty out of touch with new stuff. I downloaded the suicide squad soundtrack because it has rick ross with Skrillex, that song is awesome! Ended up with 'standing in the rain' colab as a bonus. But for the most part it's NWA, snoop, Dre, wu-tang, public enemy, cypress hill etc in the truck when Im feeling gangster 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne

Check out Your Old Droog. He's a breath of fresh air after all the garbage we have to sift through.


----------



## syc0path

brainbot1 said:


> Thoughts on Frank Ocean, Chance the Rapper, ASAP Rocky, Kendrick Lamar?


I should have mentioned in my original post that I don't like a sing-songy flow either, where it's like they're half-singing, half-rapping. So that eliminate Frank Ocean and, Chance the Rapper for me. Hell, I don't even understand why Frank Ocean is considered hip-hop -- it's basically straight R&B.

A$AP Rocky has a few songs/verses that are good ("F***in' Problems" is 1 of my favorite newer songs), but overall he's too laid back for my taste. I could say the same thing about Kendrick Lamar.



> But for the most part it's NWA, snoop, Dre, wu-tang, public enemy, cypress hill etc


Yeah I love all that stuff, but I've listened to it a million times. In fact, part of what inspired this post is that I listened to Rakim - Follow the Leader and Public Enemy - Can't Truss It, and then I listened to the current stuff. It's like it's not even the same genre!


----------



## WDPinit

The latest rap has great beats imo, but most have crap lyrics. Chance is great at lyrics and Meek Mill has good flow, though. Also a fan of Kevin Gates.


----------



## Wiggler

street.terror said:


> But for the most part it's NWA, snoop, Dre, wu-tang, public enemy,



Late 80's and 90's were the final days of when rap actually meant something. blunts, bitches and hos (as topics) don't really inspire any kind of profound positive changes for the genre anymore. East coast Neo hippie rap acts like De la Soul and Tribe Called Quest made some oddball stuff back then, didn't really like them then or now. Don't forget to mention Mix-a-lot and his buttermilk biscuits! :laugh:


----------



## Jheitt142

But breh, I'm In the vip popping bottles with models! Make it rain, models, bottles, vip popping models with bottles? Errr...... Strippers bottles! Yeah, thug life... 

I'm Going to have a solid YouTube session And check out the the stuff mentioned in the thread, my 'break it down' playlist is in serious need of some New content. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aslmx

You just can't beat the beautiful flow of music and excellent poetry of 2 live crew. Old school at its best.


----------



## drinkchamp

Check out

Westside Gunn
Conway The Machine
Dave East
Don Q
Flatbush Zombies


----------



## syc0path

This thread must have been edited, becuz my replies and a few other comments I saw in email notifications aren't showing up. Some1 mentioned the "b" word, so maybe the mods took it out?


----------



## AyOne

syc0path said:


> This thread must have been edited, becuz my replies and a few other comments I saw in email notifications aren't showing up. Some1 mentioned the "b" word, so maybe the mods took it out?


Weird, they took my post out and I just mentioned Your Old Droog, I didn't use any "bad" words. I also have had a classified ad disappear. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Aslmx

AyOne said:


> Weird, they took my post out and I just mentioned Your Old Droog, I didn't use any "bad" words. I also have had a classified ad disappear. I wonder what's going on.


Me too. I thought they were mad at me about a comment I made about a member trying to sell something with not enough posts on his record.


----------



## syc0path

AyOne said:


> Weird, they took my post out and I just mentioned Your Old Droog, I didn't use any "bad" words. I also have had a classified ad disappear. I wonder what's going on.


Yeah I have Your Old Droog's EP and it's tight. I looked it up and he just released a full-length album calls "Packs" last month. I'll have to check it out.

Like I said, there's still good music out there, but it's hard to find right now. Most of what I'm hearing is crap.


----------



## Errldaily

DC/Hertz said:


> The new Future album isn't bad


I wouldn't consider it good:shrug:

My favorite right now has got to be Flatbush zombies, earl sweatshirt, Mick Jenkins, and kendrick with the rest of black hippie.


----------



## LunaticConcepts

New Tech N9ne stuff is good, Krizz Kaliko, E-40, NF, Rittz, Hopsin(obviously) Kevin Gates is still pretty good. 
Z-Ro and Trae(may be partial to these OG's because their my back yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne

LunaticConcepts said:


> New Tech N9ne stuff is good, Krizz Kaliko, E-40, NF, Rittz, Hopsin(obviously) Kevin Gates is still pretty good.
> Z-Ro and Trae(may be partial to these OG's because their my back yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm listening to LoDeck right now, he's top 10 for me. Redman, Big Pun, and Onyx never seem to get mentioned in these threads either.


----------



## neuspeedescort

this is all i have to say about it....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0OdmRtuQew

i just was listening to 2pac's all eye's on me album this morning and snoop dogg's doggy style yesterday. my ipod honestly has no rap newer then like 2008 on it.


----------



## Bluenote

#DAMN.


----------



## AyOne

This came out last month and is the best **** I've heard in a while.

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfM88rOwaUSXMlxbNLTF0MCFEKOvQ8_fZ


----------



## pitbull14218

I agree, I feel like music has gone down hill the past 4 years.


----------



## AyOne

I feel anyone's looking for a real slapper, then this is it. 35hz FTW!!!

https://youtu.be/EcQbKMf8vJo


----------



## estanley1

Solillaquists of Sound. 

Intelligent, talented, respectful, kind folks.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

estanley1 said:


> Solillaquists of Sound.
> 
> Intelligent, talented, respectful, kind folks.


never heard of them until now because i usually dont listen to this type of music but i have to say that i like it a lot, thanks


----------



## estanley1

Lou Frasier2 said:


> never heard of them until now because i usually dont listen to this type of music but i have to say that i like it a lot, thanks


That satisfies me a great deal and was precisely my intent. Thanks for responding to let me know. Finding one good keeper band/performer instantly makes all the ******** music you had to endure along the way totally worth it. For me anyway. The good stuff is out there, it just takes a little looking around to find it most of the time.
Those guys (SOS) are good humans...and if you ever find yourself in Orlando/Tampa, I'm certain they'd appreciate your support!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

Yo! Here's some Snewp Dawggy Dawgg fo' that ass!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=6t7cWu5imUo











































Sorry, folks... the devil made me do it.


----------



## SQLnovice

AyOne said:


> I feel anyone's looking for a real slapper, then this is it. 35hz FTW!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/EcQbKMf8vJo


Can't wait to play this one in the car. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbooth3

Try looking up NF. All three of his albums are great. I really like his new album Perception. Mansion is good as well. Therapy Session is a deep album based on the lyrics. I wish my car was done so I can listen to this at full volume. IMO he is a legit rapper. Doesn't use fowl language to get his point across. Doesn't need to use words like B*****, Joints, etc.


----------



## DavidRam

johnbooth3 said:


> Try looking up NF. All three of his albums are great. I really like his new album Perception. Mansion is good as well. Therapy Session is a deep album based on the lyrics. I wish my car was done so I can listen to this at full volume. IMO he is a legit rapper. Doesn't use fowl language to get his point across. Doesn't need to use words like B*****, Joints, etc.


You are right about NF, I have Therapy Session and Mansion and they are great!!

This is one of my favorite songs, and the bass is insane!!
NF - Real
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po5zT1krKOc


----------



## AyOne

johnbooth3 said:


> Try looking up NF. All three of his albums are great. I really like his new album Perception. Mansion is good as well. Therapy Session is a deep album based on the lyrics. I wish my car was done so I can listen to this at full volume. IMO he is a legit rapper. Doesn't use fowl language to get his point across. Doesn't need to use words like B*****, Joints, etc.


So a legit rapper can’t say ***** or joint? But can hold a chainsaw and say other rappers are better off(than ****ing with him) blowing their brains out?


----------



## SQLnovice

I discovered "Yellow Claw" today, don't know what genre of music this is, but I was grinning with the bass when I was streaming this from Spotify today. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX4g0sxDCEw


----------



## Jscoyne2

Check out northwest hip hop. Macklemore, blue scholars,sam lachow, dumbfounded,futuristic

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh

Check out atmosphere ,Greaves the song Rx

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Didn't It always...???


----------



## abusiveDAD

Nope,
hip hop/ rap is just dumbed down and catchy. It's this new sensitive generation that is ready to speak their mind than use, it who gets the appeal.

15 year kid old/ 1996
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=do1iByBqcH0

Vs

Consider top 10 on google/ today
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zqflC-as2Qo


----------



## Bayboy

MB2008LTZ said:


> Didn't It always...???



Troll trying to get his post count up..


----------



## Grinder

abusiveDAD said:


> 15 years old/ 1996
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=do1iByBqcH0
> 
> Vs
> 
> Consider top 10 on google/ today
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zqflC-as2Qo


Great comparison!

Sincere and engaging vs artificial and annoying.


----------



## Bayboy

I mean really.... who doesn't grow out of being heavily into something sooner or later? Not meaning that you no longer indulge, just not at the same levels. That's fairly common on many things in life including types of music we get into. 

I'm always going to be a hip hop fan. It's what I grew up listening & relating to. Do I listen to it all and all day? No. However, to say Hip Hop sucks in this day & age simply means you aren't digging enough into the genre to find what's really out there. More than likely you're either stuck on a certain era or you're not really a fan because ever since the beginning there has always been underground artists that won't chart or even get radio play. A large amount in fact. Ironically, Dabrye's 3/3 album that just dropped is raw and also gives exposure to lyricists most haven't heard of. That's just one album as there's numerous out there.... but y'all aren't checking for that. Just brushing with broad strokes of narrow-mindedness as usual.


----------



## Grinder

Bayboy said:


> Troll trying to get his post count up..


Maybe so. 

Until the early '00s, I too was sort of a Hip Hop/Rap hater. In'80s and '90s suburban SoCal, my only exposure to the genre was the ubiquitous ...BOOM ch BOOM BOOM ch BOOM-BOOM ch BOOM ch... up and down our street (and just about everywhere else) at all hours.

But oddly enough, only after having moved to a small Northern Arizona city, where I heard a Tupac CD ("2pac Greatest Hits Explicit Version") on the shop stereo at work from time to time, did I gradually begin to enjoy Hip Hop/Rap.


----------



## Bayboy

Grinder said:


> Maybe so.
> 
> Until the early '00s, I too was sort of a Hip Hop/Rap hater. In'80s and '90s suburban SoCal, my only exposure to the genre was the ubiquitous ...BOOM ch BOOM BOOM ch BOOM-BOOM ch BOOM ch... up and down our street (and just about everywhere else) at all hours.
> 
> But oddly enough, only after having moved to a small Northern Arizona city, where I heard a Tupac CD ("2pac Greatest Hits Explicit Version") on the shop stereo at work from time to time, did I gradually begin to enjoy Hip Hop/Rap.



Rap/Hip Hop has always gotten bad press which goes much deeper, but we won't get into that. Point is, the genre is far more diverse than most non fans think, but it has always gotten judged by what was most popular or controversial at the time similar to how many draw perspectives on other things or people as a whole because they saw a news story. You don't have to like it, but to dis it without full experience is, well....


----------



## Grinder

Bayboy said:


> Rap/Hip Hop has always gotten bad press which goes much deeper, but we won't get into that. Point is, the genre is far more diverse than most non fans think, but it has always gotten judged by what was most popular or controversial at the time similar to how many draw perspectives on other things or people as a whole because they saw a news story. You don't have to like it, but to dis it without full experience is, well....


Both this and your previous post make a lot of sense, and I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Bayboy

Grinder said:


> Both this and your previous post make a lot of sense, and I wholeheartedly agree.


And this is coming from a guy that isn't a Tupac, Eminem, or other popular rap artist fan. :laugh: But I respect them. I'm more into A Tribe Called Quest, Panacea, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, Common, Little Brother, The Roots, etc. And most of these aren't even considered underground. Now, that style may not be as popular today, but it still exists if you search & explore artists.


----------



## lincoln88

> I'm always going to be a hip hop fan. It's what I grew up listening & relating to. Do I listen to it all and all day? No. However, to say Hip Hop sucks in this day & age simply means you aren't digging enough into the genre to find what's really out there. More than likely you're either stuck on a certain era or you're not really a fan because ever since the beginning there has always been underground artists that won't chart or even get radio play. A large amount in fact. Ironically, Dabrye's 3/3 album that just dropped is raw and also gives exposure to lyricists most haven't heard of. That's just one album as there's numerous out there.... but y'all aren't checking for that. Just brushing with broad strokes of narrow-mindedness as usual


I couldn't have said it better. I didn't have access to much other than the popular hip hop in the 90's and after WuTang's like 18th uninspiring record, I kind of lost interest. Seeing Deltron 3030 15 or so odd years ago really was a game changer for me. J Dilla, Madlib, Edan, Doom and J-Zone don't get radio play but they are damn good IMHO.

That said, the popular auto-tuned rap available today is absolute dog ****. 

I've put more thought into baloney sandwiches I've made than these fools do for their music.


----------



## Grinder

Bayboy said:


> And this is coming from a guy that isn't a Tupac, Eminem, or other popular rap artist fan. :laugh: But I respect them. I'm more into A Tribe Called Quest, Panacea, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, Common, Little Brother, The Roots, etc. And most of these aren't even considered underground. Now, that style may not be as popular today, but it still exists if you search & explore artists.


I wish I was a lot more familiar with all that's out there. Fact is, I've been exposed to very little and am familiar with even less. But no internet was one of the compromises that came with off-grid homesteading for 18 years.


----------



## sqguy

Man please NF sounds like Em, and other than Big Boi the other **** sucks too yall got the hip hop game all ****ed up!!!


----------



## Bayboy

lincoln88 said:


> I couldn't have said it better. I didn't have access to much other than the popular hip hop in the 90's and after WuTang's like 18th uninspiring record, I kind of lost interest. Seeing Deltron 3030 15 or so odd years ago really was a game changer for me. J Dilla, Madlib, Edan, Doom and J-Zone don't get radio play but they are damn good IMHO.
> 
> That said, the popular auto-tuned rap available today is absolute dog ****.
> 
> I've put more thought into baloney sandwiches I've made than these fools do for their music.


Yes... forgive me for not listing J Dilla (Jay Dee, etc) R.IP. Love his tracks! Just so much out there and has been out there not getting radio or even tv play that it's easy to see how many can have that perspective. Heck, I'd have to go through my library to see who I missed. :laugh:


----------



## BillC

Try some of the alternative trip hop that's been out for a few years... at least it is original and inventive... haven't seen the likes of it since early Dre, Tupac, Nas


----------



## BrainMach1

Something else to consider about older music sounding better is this. 

With old music, we remember the stuff of quality. The quality might not have even been the most popular in its day, but we forget the #1 Pop song but remember the #48 that was real quality. 

So I only play old songs which are good, so all my old stuff is good. 

If I play modern stuff, I get flooded with highly popular crap and have to search to find the quality stuff. 

The majority of people listen to junk on junk headphones. My wife does not appreciate the nuances of a good recording or complicated lyrics. On the pop charts, a play from her carries the same weight as a play from me.

Modern hip hop does suck, but as it ages, we will remember the good nuggets as the pop crap fades into obscurity. Or so I hope. Dan, Lil' Wayne is STILL making crap? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lincoln88

I might be beating a dead horse, but remember we also form strong emotional bonds to the music of our youth. I have strong bounds to a few records I cringe at now upon reexamination. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gQIERAB&usg=AOvVaw3hN_dd0P-WzaA4Nx0HA5na&cf=1


----------



## gjmallory

I'm 45 and grew up on hip-hop, but most of the posts on this thread sound like they were written by octogenarians. LOL!

I agree that several of the current musical trends are kinda dumb, but this has happened before (Ja Rule, Master P, Nelly, MC Hammer etc...) 

Hip-hop will grow and evolve but the dumb trends like mumble rap, r&b singers and Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang "chanters" being called rappers will all go away.

Instead of getting old and whining about the music "these days" I recommend you do what I do every week. Educate yourself. 

Every single Friday, new music is released. Here is the list for 2/16 (http://everynoise.com/spotify_new_albums.html)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theslaking

Cyhi is who I was just listening to.


----------



## BrainMach1

lincoln88 said:


> I might be beating a dead horse, but remember we also form strong emotional bonds to the music of our youth. I have strong bounds to a few records I cringe at now upon reexamination.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gQIERAB&usg=AOvVaw3hN_dd0P-WzaA4Nx0HA5na&cf=1


I think of so many hair bands I liked on the 1980s. None of them are in my current play lists. 

The pop crap fades with age and the good stuff remains. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne

gjmallory said:


> I'm 45 and grew up on hip-hop, but most of the posts on this thread sound like they were written by octogenarians. LOL!
> 
> I agree that several of the current musical trends are kinda dumb, but this has happened before (Ja Rule, Master P, Nelly, MC Hammer etc...)
> 
> Hip-hop will grow and evolve but the dumb trends like mumble rap, r&b singers and Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang "chanters" being called rappers will all go away.
> 
> Instead of getting old and whining about the music "these days" I recommend you do what I do every week. Educate yourself.
> 
> Every single Friday, new music is released. Here is the list for 2/16 (Spotify New-Album Sorting Hat)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I completely agree. Hip hop has always sucked and it has always been amazing. The was never this “golden age” where there was no garbage out.


----------



## AyOne

I figured I’d post this because of the new thread about guns. I don’t care either way about hat subject.

But... my best friend made this track a bunch of years back and it reminded me of it.
So... your welcome. Real NW hip hop

https://youtu.be/VhmdHooT5ss


----------



## Cooter98

This thread is great, gives me some new stuff to try out on my way to work in the morning. I'm 40 so old school, Big L, Tribe, KRS-1, Talib Kweli, Nas, Gangstar, Mob Deep, etc. New mush mouth rap blows. Like you have one job as a rapper, pronunciation is a big part. Don't care if your high or sipping syrup but atleast be a lyricist while your recording!! What ever happened to the MC?!? But the young bucks I work with got me on to some newer stuff like Kendrick, Future, Meek Mills, Jeezy, Kevin Gates. One thing new rap does hit alot harder on a system then a lot of the older stuff.....except ODB's song Hippa To Tha Hoppa, that wants to straight blow speakers lol.


----------



## syc0path

BrainMach1 said:


> Something else to consider about older music sounding better is this.
> 
> With old music, we remember the stuff of quality. The quality might not have even been the most popular in its day, but we forget the #1 Pop song but remember the #48 that was real quality.
> 
> So I only play old songs which are good, so all my old stuff is good.
> 
> If I play modern stuff, I get flooded with highly popular crap and have to search to find the quality stuff.


Yeah that's an important point, and it has a lot to do w/ why people always tend to think that music was better "back then". 

But there is also the fact that trends come and go, and sometimes there really is a lot of good music being made. And sometimes there is a lot of garbage being made. For example, would any1 want to defend the hair metal era vs the grunge era?

This is a point I made in the original post:

"I'm a big believer that there is always good music being made, and there is always crappy music being made. But the ratio between them varies over time, and sometimes it's hard to find the good music. And right now, the balance in hip-hop is way over towards crap"

That being said, a little over a year since then, I think we're just starting to turn a corner in the state of hip-hop. I'm not hearing quite as many songs where I just want to instantly turn them off.


----------



## ChaseUTB

Hip Hop / Rap is always evolving. I work with many artists in ATL and other cities. So many great artists out but due to saturation you have to dig. Kinda like diggin for a sample no one has flipped. Anyway not sure if I can post what I work on here but here is a link if you like hip hop and rap. Self produced/ mixed & mastered at my own studio. Cheers!

Https://www.soundcloud.com/chaseutb


----------



## DrunkPanda

I'm partial to the early 2000's... some of the 90's stuff was good, but early-late 2000's borderline underground is when lyrical hip-hop was at a peak IMO...

e.g.
Dilated Peoples, Copywrite, Apathy, Army of the Pharaohs, Canibus, Talib Kweli, Eyedea & Abilities, R.A. the Rugged Man, Jedi Mind Tricks, Mr. Lif, Reef the Lost Cauze, Atmosphere, Jurassic 5, etc

None of that is gangster rap, but they all had solid production and the lyricism is top notch for the most part... I guess G-Eazy would be my goto for something listentoable nowadays when he's not on a collaboration with somebody trash... I'll also watch a Nicki Minaj video... on mute


----------



## AyOne

It’s little old but who cares right

https://youtu.be/DQiR7RGyf-8


----------



## AyOne

DrunkPanda said:


> I'm partial to the early 2000's... some of the 90's stuff was good, but early-late 2000's borderline underground is when lyrical hip-hop was at a peak IMO...
> 
> e.g.
> Dilated Peoples, Copywrite, Apathy, Army of the Pharaohs, Canibus, Talib Kweli, Eyedea & Abilities, R.A. the Rugged Man, Jedi Mind Tricks, Mr. Lif, Reef the Lost Cauze, Atmosphere, Jurassic 5, etc
> 
> None of that is gangster rap, but they all had solid production and the lyricism is top notch for the most part... I guess G-Eazy would be my goto for something listentoable nowadays when he's not on a collaboration with somebody trash... I'll also watch a Nicki Minaj video... on mute


I like that you bring up Jedi, outer space , army of the pharaohs and such because these days I would consider them ‘gangster rap’. They definitely weren’t in their earlier days. I still like some of them but they have added a lot of new people that I think are garbage.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

I haven't liked much rap/hip hop over the past several years. I really like Wale though. 

Flow and lyrical talent are outstanding and production is usually good, if not a little raw. Not Wu-Tang raw, but it's not the polish that you get from Dr. Dre or The Neptunes.

"Ambition" was one of the best albums, lyrically, in a long time, IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjmallory

This is good! 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIOwszDx29R7IWbRBGBkUiuxqxP8A1RW5


----------



## asianinvasion21

gjmallory said:


> This is good!
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIOwszDx29R7IWbRBGBkUiuxqxP8A1RW5


Agree! Iv'e been listening to push since I was in middle school and this album is definitely one of his better ones. Only a few tracks but all of them are solid. Kanye paid 80k for that album art which is a picture of Whitney Houston's bathroom lol.


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34

I liked Kendrick Lamar's album Good kid maad city. He's got some nuggets here and there with his newer albums. other artists that have moved the needle recently, maybe a few from Wale, G-eazy, Tech-N9ne.

I agree with the overall sentiment of everyone else, majority of it is just over hyped, overplayed, garbage that doesn't get any message across.


----------



## Holmz

HiFiAudioGuy34 said:


> I liked Kendrick Lamar's album Good kid maad city. He's got some nuggets here and there with his newer albums. other artists that have moved the needle recently, maybe a few from Wale, G-eazy, Tech-N9ne.
> 
> I agree with the overall sentiment of everyone else, majority of it is just over hyped, overplayed, garbage that doesn't get any message across.


However the foreign Hip-Hop can be more interesting, and worth a listen.


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34

Holmz said:


> However the foreign Hip-Hop can be more interesting, and worth a listen.


any suggestions? I am open to listen new artists.


----------



## Holmz

HiFiAudioGuy34 said:


> any suggestions? I am open to listen new artists.


I was going to tell you to look back, but the post is gone...
(I really don't understand the nuance between hip-hop and rap??)

None of these have bitchs-n-hos. most of the examples are political, anti violence, or about relationships.


"Hill Top Hoods" (Australia) - about a retiree getting killed sticking up for a stripper: 







The Streets (UK) album "A Grand don't come for free" requires listening to it in its entireity... Because it is assembled like an opera.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Grand_Don't_Come_for_Free

The closing song has a double ending with a rewind the middle, so it gives the choice between self-pity and empowerment.

1-5 begins here:





Final song... (Empty cans)






Here is an Aboriginal one with a bit of a Reggee sound
B-Town Arriors (Australia) - Pretty much political with themes of alienation versus pride:





The review: https://www.theland.com.au/story/4995971/mental-health-message-is-music-to-your-ears/

The street also have a lot of 'mental health' references in their music...
It oddly seems more a bit more sane, than songs about money, killing and mistreating da hos.


----------



## 207315

I still listen to EPMD - strictly business fairly often. It's recorded amazing well for the era, or maybe it was remastered. Probably my all time fave.

Go ahead and hate on me but I got e-40's first release on cassette and bumped that all the time, early 90's?. I guess I got hooked because out of the new stuff, that's all I really like anymore. His latest release with b-legit is fantastic.

I listened to Ghetto Boys a lot in the 80's.

I can't stand whatever that new sound is. Trap I guess it's called. I'm old, I don't know. Whatever it is it grates on my nerves.


----------



## Patriot83

hip hop sucks now but so does most newer music (all genre's). You have to really search for good music.

Can someone tell me the top 5 hip hop albums the past 5 yrs or so??


----------



## Theslaking

Y.G., The game, Pusha T, Conway have all put out some commercially low key great albums.


----------



## Aldaa

dizzee rascal came out with a new album that’s pretty good. atmosphere came out with a new one too and it’s also pretty decent.


----------



## K-pop sucks

You kids and your hippidy hoppity. Eat your brussel sprouts Johnny.


----------



## gjmallory

Current heavy rotation: Denzel Curry --https://youtu.be/3WHm6tfvKlk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theslaking

Curry is nice. Been listening to him lately as well.


----------



## Mike2.5T

Late 30’s here and grew up in the Dr Dre, Tupac, Nas, OutKast era. Those all still make my playlists. 

If you haven’t check them out before, do yourself a favor and listen to Run the Jewels. It’s a collaboration between Killer Mike (used to do lots with OutKast, but not really a fan of much of his solo stuff) and El-P (short for El-Producto), an underground rapper from NYC that used to be with Company Flow and The Weathermen. He’s a fantastic producer and is really into mixing lots of unique cuts and blends. Their music has lots of very deep lyrics but also some just-for-fun tracks with great beats.


----------

